# بسم الله



## يوسف الغزالى (22 أبريل 2009)

_انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى _
_تحياتى لكل اخوانى .._
_اتمنى للجميع السعادة والبهجة والرضا والامل ._
_يوسف الغزالى_​


----------



## ابن سينا (22 أبريل 2009)

يوسف الغزالى قال:


> _انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى _
> _تحياتى لكل اخوانى .._
> _اتمنى للجميع السعادة والبهجة والرضا والامل ._
> _يوسف الغزالى_​



السلام عليكم
أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخي يوسف الغزالي في منتداك...ونسأل الله أن يطيب لك المقام بين ظهرانينا,وأن تكون لنا عونًا في بسط جناج لغة القرآن بين ربوع المهندسين.


----------

